# Nilfisk Centennial Pressure Washer - Hose reel?!



## jonnywells (Dec 29, 2006)

Brought an nilfisk pressure washer from argos HERE

Thought great its got a hose reel so can keep the hose tidy when not using....but for the life of me i cant figure it out!

At the moment i have to unwind the whole lot and then connect it to the pressure washer. Surely this isnt right or am i missing some simple lol


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

It's just a storage reel is not a plumbed in version like on the more expensive washers


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one that couldn't figure this out!


----------



## Jonesy_135 (Jan 5, 2013)

I recent bought this Washer too.

You have to diconnect both ends from the washer it self and from the lance then tuck one end under one of the little hooks on the inside of the reel, then hold it there while you reel it in.

bit fo a faff if im honest


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

All in all that is very good washer I think, sure someone will correct me though, its exactly the same spec as the C120.6 xtra, but with reel storage and slightly cheaper. 

You will want to ditch the standard house ASAP and replace with one from qwashers, it will be the single best upgrade you can do that will make the machine a pleasure to use as opposed to fighting the the kinking piece of **** that comes as standard


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Jonesy_135 said:


> I recent bought this Washer too.


Me too, and I'm not bothering with the hose reel ... too fiddly indeed


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

BTW Has anybody had a Karcher hose fitment made up for one of these ? (i.e Nilfisk attachment at PW end and a Karcher Trigger Gun the other ?)

I can then use my old Karcher attachments and foam lance.


----------



## chopperh (Apr 16, 2013)

Vmlopes said:


> All in all that is very good washer I think, sure someone will correct me though, its exactly the same spec as the C120.6 xtra, but with reel storage and slightly cheaper.
> 
> You will want to ditch the standard house ASAP and replace with one from qwashers, it will be the single best upgrade you can do that will make the machine a pleasure to use as opposed to fighting the the kinking piece of **** that comes as standard


Actually the centennial is a C120.3 so it has a higher flow rate than the C120.6 xtra. It is 520l/hr for the centennial and 440l/hr for the c120.6-6 xtra. I agree the standard hose is rubbish!

Steve


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

The reel is US I never fitted mine and just loose coil the HP hose that way it docent kink or want to coil upon itself,excellent machine for the money.:thumb:


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought a nilfisk centennial yesterday and I LOVE it. 

For starters the inlet elbow is made of metal. The reason I say that is I had a 
Piece of sh*t karcher go wrong and it was the plastic inlet elbow that was wrong. I spent £10 on a new one only to figure out it was impossible to change without dismantling the engine and sawing through bits ( trust me it's true). So to see such a vital part of the unit is made of metal is fantastic. I'll never touch a karcher again. 

As for the hose I read this thread before buying one and didn't think it'd be worth using buy by God it's excellent. What's not to like about it?? Just detach the lance which is very easy to do, and you have yourself a VERY well working hose reel. Great and tidy. Am I missing something?


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

I find the reel causes the hose to be springy so didnt bother with it but a fantastic PW for the money.


----------



## waxb18 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am having exactly the same problem...

being an engineer didn't want to admit defeat infront of the ladies of the house...still got me baffled as to why the even bothered to include it.

have to say it is a million times better than my 5 year old Karcher 

VERY HAPPY INDEED


----------

